# Black Valve Covers



## soberjoe (Nov 28, 2016)

Anyone out there in GTO land running a set of Pontiac or Edelbrock black die-cast aluminum or steel valve covers? 
Would you be willing to post a picture or 2?
My '69 came with a set of engraved Tin Indian aluminum covers and I am tired of the look, so thinking of changing to something different.

These are the 2 options that I am trying to choose between:

https://www.summitracing.com/int/parts/sum-440415/overview/make/pontiac


https://www.summitracing.com/int/parts/edl-4453/overview/make/pontiac

Thanks in advance - much appreciated

Joe


----------



## bigD (Jul 21, 2016)

I've never owned either.

But, unless price is a consideration, the Pontiac covers win, hands down. 

The only thing the E-covers have going is that they're cheaper. IMO

This article has pics of a Bird with the Pontiac covers.

http://www.hotrod.com/articles/randy-wittig-wanted-a-1975-pontiac-trans-am-that-drives-like-ferrari/


----------



## soberjoe (Nov 28, 2016)

Nice!
Thanks bigD

Joe


----------



## soberjoe (Nov 28, 2016)

Ok, so I have decided to go with the Summit Racing Pontiac die-cast aluminum black valve covers, as well as a black Edelbrock aluminum breather on one side. My current set up. with the Tin Indian covers, has an aluminum breather on the passenger side and an aluminum oil-fill cap on the drivers side.

So here's my question: can I run 2 aluminum breathers, simply using one of them as an oil fill access when needed? Is it generally considered more 'correct' to use only one valve cover breather? Am I about to create unnecessary problems?

Thanks again everyone.

Joe


----------



## bigD (Jul 21, 2016)

2 breathers are better than 1. IMO


----------



## RunninLeMans (Apr 3, 2014)

Joe - keep in mind these covers don't clear most roller rockers.


----------



## soberjoe (Nov 28, 2016)

RunninLeMans said:


> Joe - keep in mind these covers don't clear most roller rockers.




Still running old-school stock, thanks man 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lawddog (Jan 2, 2020)

soberjoe said:


> Anyone out there in GTO land running a set of Pontiac or Edelbrock black die-cast aluminum or steel valve covers?
> Would you be willing to post a picture or 2?
> My '69 came with a set of engraved Tin Indian aluminum covers and I am tired of the look, so thinking of changing to something different.
> 
> ...


Sorry its not a great pic


----------

